# Thoughts on Arsenal FC ECNL?



## New2SoCal (Mar 14, 2017)

New to SoCal Soccer, coming from Texas ECNL...was "warned" about Arsenal from abother club coach...he wouldn't give details, but highly suggested I do my research before choosing Arsenal.  Please share your experiences!


----------



## NoGoal (Mar 20, 2017)

New2SoCal said:


> New to SoCal Soccer, coming from Texas ECNL...was "warned" about Arsenal from abother club coach...he wouldn't give details, but highly suggested I do my research before choosing Arsenal.  Please share your experiences!


Depends where you live, how old is your DD and are you willing to commute for soccer.


----------



## MWN (Mar 21, 2017)

My son plays for Arsenal (so obviously not ECNL).  I am familiar with the "powers that be" at Arsenal and generally find CK, PJ and other coaches good, honorable guys.  I recommend Arsenal FC as one of the better "larger" clubs in SoCal.  Unlike some of the other bigger clubs, Arsenal tends to be more of a centrally controlled club, rather than a bunch of independent franchises (Slammers or Surf for example).  The advantage is kids get moved up (and down) to the DA and ECNL teams from all of the various regions.  

Arsenal has also spent considerable time and effort developing a training program that they expect all their coaches to implement.  Some coaches dislike the idea of having to train off of a set schedule, whereas, other coaches love it.

For the girls, Arsenal didn't get a DA girls, but maintains an ECNL program.  I personally like the ECNL over the girls DA because of the HS play rules.


----------



## Silky Johnston (Apr 2, 2017)

MWN said:


> My son plays for Arsenal (so obviously not ECNL).  I am familiar with the "powers that be" at Arsenal and generally filnd CK, PJ and other coaches good, honorable guys.  I recommend Arsenal FC as one of the better "larger" clubs in SoCal.  Unlike some of the other bigger clubs, Arsenal tends to be more of a centrally controlled club, rather than a bunch of independent franchises (Slammers or Surf for example).  The advantage is kids get moved up (and down) to the DA and ECNL teams from all of the various regions.
> 
> Arsenal has also spent considerable time and effort developing a training program that they expect all their coaches to implement.  Some coaches dislike the idea of having to train off of a set schedule, whereas, other coaches love it.
> 
> For the girls, Arsenal didn't get a DA girls, but maintains an ECNL program.  I personally like the ECNL over the girls DA because of the HS play rules.





New2SoCal said:


> New to SoCal Soccer, coming from Texas ECNL...was "warned" about Arsenal from abother club coach...he wouldn't give details, but highly suggested I do my research before choosing Arsenal.  Please share your experiences!


look elsewhere first.


----------



## Kongzilla (Apr 3, 2017)

Great experience from a competitive, developmental and physical perspective.  

ECNL is a highly competitive league and my DD has benefitted from this program, I don't think their is another program that is as focused on feeding the college soccer circuit as ECNL.

I would say try before you buy, talk to as many parents as possible ... they will give you a wide spectrum of perspective both negative and positive.

Be cautious with all the back and forth banter that goes on these boards ECNL V DA, etc etc  ... 

approach this decision with an open mind, clear perspective and goals that you might want to achieve with your DD Soccer career and beyond.


----------



## jdiaz (Apr 3, 2017)

MWN said:


> My son plays for Arsenal (so obviously not ECNL).  I am familiar with the "powers that be" at Arsenal and generally find CK, PJ and other coaches good, honorable guys.  I recommend Arsenal FC as one of the better "larger" clubs in SoCal.  Unlike some of the other bigger clubs, Arsenal tends to be more of a centrally controlled club, rather than a bunch of independent franchises (Slammers or Surf for example).  The advantage is kids get moved up (and down) to the DA and ECNL teams from all of the various regions.
> 
> Arsenal has also spent considerable time and effort developing a training program that they expect all their coaches to implement.  Some coaches dislike the idea of having to train off of a set schedule, whereas, other coaches love it.
> 
> For the girls, Arsenal didn't get a DA girls, but maintains an ECNL program.  I personally like the ECNL over the girls DA because of the HS play rules.


Sorry guys but there's a new sheriff at Arsenal on the boys. Bryan Wallace one of the best coaches out in Southern California .


----------



## Kongzilla (Apr 3, 2017)

It's a New Day - JDiaz in the house . . .I concur!

Although my girls play on RB's ECNL team - I have met Bryan Wallace he is a great Guy and from what I can tell  Comes to Arsenal w/ a great Reputation ... Arsenal has been building up their Soccer Coaching Staff on the Boys and Girls Side .


----------



## Silky Johnston (Apr 3, 2017)

L


Kongzilla said:


> It's a New Day - JDiaz in the house . . .I concur!
> 
> Although my girls play on RB's ECNL team - I have met Bryan Wallace he is a great Guy and from what I can tell  Comes to Arsenal w/ a great Reputation ... Arsenal has been building up their Soccer Coaching Staff on the Boys and Girls Side .


like I said earlier look elsewhere first even if you live in the IE.


----------



## Kongzilla (Apr 3, 2017)

Silky Johnston said:


> L
> like I said earlier look elsewhere first even if you live in the IE.


Silky Milky - I have a different take... I say Explore all your options don't rule out any club ... go with the club that best fits your DD's goals and development objectives


----------

